# Sunroom insulation requirements



## Sifu (Apr 20, 2012)

I have an engineered sunroom kit being installed.  It is all glass and aluminum, being installed either on an existing slab (if found to be suitable) or a new fdtn.  It is a thermally isolated room.  How do these rooms meet the energy requirements for wall and floor?  The code allows a reduction to r19 for the roof/ceiling (zone 4, 2006 IRC) but maintains r19 for the walls and doesn't address the floor/fdtn.  It will be conditioned by a mini-split.  How can an all glass wall meet r13 or is it satisfied if the glass is all U factor .50?  The plans don't answer any of this.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 20, 2012)

Is it always open to the envelope of the home?

If not who cares.


----------



## mjesse (Apr 20, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Is it always open to the envelope of the home?If not who cares.


Although I agree with you, there is this -

*N1102.2.10 Thermally isolated sunroom insulation.* 

The minimum ceiling insulation _R_-values shall be R-19 in zones 1 through 4 and R-24 in zones 5 though 8. The minimum wall _R_-value shall be R-13 in all zones. New wall(s) separating the sunroom from conditioned space shall meet the building thermal envelope requirement


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 20, 2012)

The glass still needs to meet the glazing requirements of table 1102.1 or 1102.3.5, the walls that can be insulated (if any) would need to meet R-13 value


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 20, 2012)

if it is a sunroom kit (i.e., like a green house) with just an aluminum frame and glazing then their are no walls or ceiling, just glazing. if there is no insulation in the existing wall separating the sunroom from the dwelling then full cavity insulation would be installed and a door must separate the sunroom from the dwelling.

if it has walls and ceiling, then those must be insulated to meet the requirements of the code for your climate zone. call it a day.


----------



## Sifu (Apr 21, 2012)

It is a thermally isolated sunroom therefore it is not open to the existing house.  The existing common wall meets the requirements for isolation.  There are no walls to insulate in the sunroom kit.  I was hoping I could leave it alone with the r19 roof panels and U.50 max glazing.  And you all seem to agree I can do this in good faith.  Thanks to all!


----------



## ICE (Apr 21, 2012)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> if it is a sunroom kit (i.e., like a green house) with just an aluminum frame and glazing then their are no walls or ceiling, just glazing. *if there is no insulation in the existing wall separating the sunroom from the dwelling then full cavity insulation would be installed* and a door must separate the sunroom from the dwelling.if it has walls and ceiling, then those must be insulated to meet the requirements of the code for your climate zone. call it a day.


An existing wall wouldn't need to be insulated and a door would always be required.  The sunroom kits are, in most respects, considered to be open patio covers because the glazing panels are removable. At least that's what happens around here.

Too often they are installed without permit and a slider is removed.  They want the Sun at 68 degrees during summer and 75 degrees in winter.  It's a shock when they find out that a new slider is going in.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 21, 2012)

my interpretation is based upon 402.2.11 of 2009 IECC. It says thermally isolated sunrooms shall have a minimum wall R-value of R-13 in all zones. "New walls" separating a sunroom from conditioned space shall meet the building thermal envelope requirements.

the wall between the sunroom and existing dwelling is a wall, right? therefore it shall have at minimum R-13 insulation installed to be thermally isolated. if it were a "new wall" it would be required to provide R-20, not R-13. may be I'm reading it wrong ...


----------

